# Buying a used car for Uber in DC



## Jamie018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm moving to DC soon and would like to start driving Uber as a way of just paying rent while I get my feet on the ground. Looking at buying used cars for this in the $8-10k range, with fuel economy being the priority. Is there any particular make and model that people would recommend in general (or for the DC area in particular)? I'm considering a 2013 Nissan Versa SV but some people are telling me it's too small. 

As an Uber passenger I rarely bother to look at what kind of car is coming to pick me up. And if it's an exceptionally nice car and driver, it's not like I can choose to ride with that person again anyway. So I'm wondering, does having a slightly nicer/roomier car actually result in noticeably more business?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Not more business but better tips and ratings 
When I've drive my crappy cars I notice my tips go down


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I picked up a 2010 prius with 15k miles for $10k, hard to argue with the 50+ mileage and minimal maintenance. Surprisingly not that small inside, if you have an aux input you can buy a device for $15 to have blue tooth audio that works well for playing music, etc.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jamie018 said:


> As an Uber passenger I rarely bother to look at what kind of car is coming to pick me up. And if it's an exceptionally nice car and driver, it's not like I can choose to ride with that person again anyway. So I'm wondering, does having a slightly nicer/roomier car actually result in noticeably more business?
> .


A larger vehicle can certainly carry more luggage for airport trips. When I was driving Yellow Cab, the Caprice wagons could help you out in that department.

But that's not the real reason to go larger. If you driving long hours, having a sufficient large vehicle to allow you to stretch out a bit will make it a lot more comfortable for you and avoid trips to the asian masseuse to get back muscles released.


----------



## Jamie018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

I'm looking at a 2015 Toyota Prius Four with less than 50k miles for $10k. Honestly as far as my own comfort goes, it's not an issue at all (after working in developing countries for several years I have a high tolerance for discomfort, let's just say). The Prius seems like the best option both personally and for Uber, but my only concern was that people were saying it will be too small for passengers' comfort. 

None of those people are actually Uber drivers, so if folks here are saying it's OK then I might go ahead with it.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If you’re moving to DC, maybe a car you can live in. 

A Prius is deceptively roomy. It’s fine for your typical Uber ride. I’m 6’3” and have both comfortably driven and been a passenger in a Prius. Between MPG savings and passenger comfort, I’ll pick the MPG savings.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

On uber x don't worry about pax comfort worry about your comfort. Is the car you're looking at going to be comfortable ? Worst rideshare car I've used was a hyundai elantra I believe a 2017 had it as a rental for 2 weeks I was miserable after about 3 hours in that POS the seats were just awful, it drove like crap it was slow and it didn't get good mpg. 
Also the prius has plenty of room I use to drive an older prius as a work vehicle never for more than an hour or two at a time but I found the seats just slightly below avg I'm guessing after 5 or 6 hours they'd become miserable but I could be wrong.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> On uber x don't worry about pax comfort worry about your comfort..


The passenger will only be in the vehicle from 5 to 15 minutes, the driver will be there all night.

You don't want concrete or steel seats, but any upholstery should be fine for the patrons to rest their keisters on.


----------



## Eesoso (Jan 16, 2017)

The Versa is tiny and also weak. Not even 100 hp. That's a safety issue imo.


----------



## Jamie018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks for the replies anyone, this helps a lot. I think I'll go for the Prius based on what people here are saying. 

Just to clarify, though, is there a big difference between the Prius and the Prius c? I'm wondering which model people here are referring to and would recommend between the two of them.


----------

